# Stolen cage - I have you on CAMERA!



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

So one of my cages was stolen either last night or early this morning. All I ask is if you are the one I have on my trail camera, you put my cage back where you found it and I wont turn you in to game and fish.

Here are the location pics: look HARD, you might be able to see my trail cameras


















So if these are your shoe prints:









and this is where you parked when you loaded my cage, notice the marks on the ground on the right of the picture - you set my cage down right there and then loaded it.









There are SEVERAL people looking for you! so put my cage back, no questions asked. If not, then be prepared for the FULL EXTENT of the law.

(just so I dont get a whole bunch of "post his sorry arse pics" I have sent some information to G&F in regards to this. after which, I will post them here for the THIEF to be known by everyone in our hunting community)


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Definitely post the SOB's pics. Shame is one of the best punishment's there are. Except for shooting them !!!!!!!


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Bones, I was thinking I would stuff them into the cage and drop it off at the Police or G&F with a note saying I stole this cage, and the guy I stole it from put me in here. please arrest me for theft and return the cage to its rightful owner! ! ! !


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i swear. the nerve of some ppl. i mean i would love some cages. but untill someone gives me some of i buy then. I DONT STEAL. i hope the g and f stick it to him!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Use him as bait DG


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

DG,

Make them pay and loose their hunting/fishing privileges. After G&F has finished with them, post pics. I'd like to see these a^%$holes.


----------



## FURFACE (Dec 6, 2011)

That stinks sorry to hear it ,Its sad people haveta be like that. Hope you get it back.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That sucks man... is this the same one you lost a couple weeks ago or another one?


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Chris, this is the first one Ive had take. I think you are thinking of Scott aka hyperwrx


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

DesertGhost said:


> Chris, this is the first one Ive had take. I think you are thinking of Scott aka hyperwrx


Ahh yea... for some reason I thought you guys were one in the same.....Still sorry for your loss. Go after em HARD!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hope you get your cage back and catch a cat in it everyday. Post his pics and hang the pics on every telephone pole in town. That away he'll never be able to show his face around town again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm anxious to see his thieving mug.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

post them on facebook as theives!!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Make sure F&G gets a conviction on this guy before you go post'in any pictures or you'll find its kinda like throw'in a bucket of crap into a fan while your stand'in in front of it.

Get the Sherriff's office involved and see if they will charge him with a felony

Do you have pics of him with your trap in his hands, or just stand'in around at your set?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Most States Require a $500 Price tag before a felony will be charged! I Hope you catch their sorry butt!! A friend of mine went to work for a couple weeks came back to his property and someone had stolen everyone of his deer stands!!! I just hope he doesnt catch up to them it would be Bad!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I would set up a camera where he likes to park and even a bit further down the trail/road towards where he enters, so it can capture his tag number. And post pictures of his face and vehicle so others will be on the lookout for the piece of chit ---ONLY AFTER YOU FIND OUT WHO IT IS!. You know he will do it again as they/he probably are tree huggers or another trapper looking for an easy mark, either way its not over IMO. Keep it low profile as far as mentioning it in the community till you find out--he will remain brazen if he thinks nothing can or is being done.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Make sure F&G gets a conviction on this guy before you go post'in any pictures or you'll find its kinda like throw'in a bucket of crap into a fan while your stand'in in front of it.


this is why there arent any pictures posted. . . .


----------



## Howlin-n-Ky (Dec 5, 2011)

Hope they catch the SOB. Keep us updated. If F&G dont do anything about it, I think Mr. Louisville Slugger would.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

DesertGhost said:


> Bones, I was thinking I would stuff them into the cage and drop it off at the Police or G&F with a note saying I stole this cage, and the guy I stole it from put me in here. please arrest me for theft and return the cage to its rightful owner! ! ! !


X 2 on this. Sorry to hear about this S.O.B taking your cage I hope that they punish him/them to the fullest.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope you catch the bastewards!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

that sucks, hope you catch the S.O.B. yourself, now that would be justice !


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

It's great that you had your trail cameras out by your cages and could get pictures of the thief. Hopefully you get your cages back.


----------

